# Java and ARM



## sossego (Aug 6, 2014)

What is the current status of Java on ARM devices?


----------



## acheron (Aug 7, 2014)

There is no Java on ARM as of today. I tried to boostrap it a few months ago but failed.


----------



## sossego (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you bootstrap using NFS? After setting that part up - sharing the Java bin, lib, and such - you should have had the output on local. Did you inform the mailing list of the exact error?

<off topic> How does one know what the font size will be when using an ARM/Android device while posting? </off topic>


----------



## acheron (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, I did use NFS for the bootstrap. I didn't inform the mailing list since the error about jlong was already reported by Greg Lewis 3 years ago (see http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 09426.html). Have you tried to bootstrap it?


----------



## sossego (Aug 9, 2014)

1. I'm trying to hack a Galaxy with a Snapdragon S1 SoC.
2. No working laptop of my own.
3. Struggling with finding work.


Besides that, no. 

The other option is to ask the Linux community how they managed to build JAVA for ARM.


----------

